# GenieGO storage capacity remaining



## Socalmike (Jan 29, 2009)

Just started working with GeneiGo. At first I was very disappointed with the time to load to my tablet (Galaxy 2 10.1). It was downloading at a rate of 1 to1 for the length of the program. After some research I found that you can pre download programs (still at 1 to1) to the GenieGo accessed through the PC app. Then downloading to the tablet for a 2 hour program would then complete in 6 to 7 minutes. This is much more acceptable!
The question now is how do I see the remaining storage capacity on the GenieGo?
Thank you


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Socalmike said:


> Just started working with GeneiGo. At first I was very disappointed with the time to load to my tablet (Galaxy 2 10.1). It was downloading at a rate of 1 to1 for the length of the program. After some research I found that you can pre download programs (still at 1 to1) to the GenieGo accessed through the PC app. Then downloading to the tablet for a 2 hour program would then complete in 6 to 7 minutes. This is much more acceptable!
> The question now is how do I see the remaining storage capacity on the GenieGo?
> Thank you


A transcode is a 2-step operation. Conversion and copy.

The GenieGo converts the program at 1:1 and stores it in GenieGo's memory, after which it automtically copies the file to whichever client requested it, whether it be a tablet, smartphone or PC. Once it's transcoded, a copy of the show is also kept in GenieGo memory. That show will appear as "ready to download" to another GenieGo client. That subsequent copy is fast, because the 1:1 conversion step is already done.

To see how much memory is left in the GenieGo, go to "help", "system info" on the client. DirecTV quotes a more conservative number, but in my experience you can store about 25 hours of HD on a stock GenieGo before the oldest transcode will be deleted to make room for the newest.

Also, once a show is deleted from your DVR, it gets deleted from GenieGo memory as well. Any copy of that show already on one of your clients won't be automatically deleted for 30 days, however.


----------



## Socalmike (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you for the explanation


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

And with today's USB memory prices you can add 16 or 32 GB very cheaply. And it adds to the 16 of GG.


----------

